# Blocking Holes in Wood Enclosure



## MissRuthless (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have a double twin lizard enclosure made of pine.
We have been meaning to block little holes internally so crickets stop getting out and roaming
all around the house. 

What is safe to use Inside the lizard enclosure to use to block various holes the crickets are getting out of and into our house please ?

I need some kind of sealant, not spray or paint on, something to seal actual holes that small crickets can get out of and is of course safe for my bearded dragons.

Other issue is, how am I meant to house my bearded dragons somewhere if using some kind of safe sealant in the enclosure ? Not sure how long my beardies need to be out of the enclosure, I have 2 males each in their own enclosure, top/bottom so need some thoughts on this as well please.


----------



## Blighty (Oct 7, 2019)

If these are *small* holes, you can use an *aquarium-safe glass silicon* from Bunnings, it's how I seal the edges of my wooden enclosures. Be aware however that it has a *very* strong odour _(like some sort of brain melting vinegar)_ whilst curing and you cannot house animals in there for a good week or more.
I use this one: https://www.bunnings.com.au/selleys-310g-glass-silicone_p1234951


If these are very large holes, you may as well just get some plywood and glue from the outside. Bunnings sell a fume free Liquid Nails I believe from Sikabond (I have a tube down in the garage somewhere). Still takes some time to cure but is pretty safe so long as the glue doesn't creep around the edges into the enclosure proper.
Of course when I try to get you a picture of this one, their site stops working:


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Oct 7, 2019)

How about tiling grout …. mix as much as need , use a plastic coated playing card to apply to the gap. Is set in no time, no fumes, rock hard, little crickets wont be able to nibble their way through it.


----------



## MissRuthless (Oct 7, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> How about tiling grout …. mix as much as need , use a plastic coated playing card to apply to the gap. Is set in no time, no fumes, rock hard, little crickets wont be able to nibble their way through it.




Hello,

is tiling grout safe ? can the beardies go straight back into the enclosure ?
What kind of tiling grout, can you link some please ?


First reply about the *aquarium-safe glass silicon is a good idea 
But we have nowhere to house them for a week, yet a lone a full day.
*


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Oct 7, 2019)

MissRuthless said:


> Hello,
> 
> is tiling grout safe ? can the beardies go straight back into the enclosure ?
> What kind of tiling grout, can you link some please ?
> ...



Any fine cement style grout. The one I am think off comes as a powder in a little box …. mix with water to make a paste , apply , wash away excess , let dry .


----------



## MissRuthless (Oct 8, 2019)

I am looking at using this: 
*Selleys 290ml Instant Hold Liquid Nails*

And or this: 
*Selleys Ezi Press 130g Liquid Nails*

Are these safe to use for inside the enclosure ?
I plan to bond some rocks together and out them into the enclosure, will either or both of those work safely ?


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 8, 2019)

My borrowed hide has a few holes filled in up in the roof with expanding foam.

I saw someone else on this forum was making a hide using guttering, expanding foam and brick mortar. 

I'm only new and no expert - but sounds like expanding foam (whilst very ugly) could possibly be used?


----------



## MissRuthless (Oct 8, 2019)

I wont be using expanding foam.

The selleys stuff I linked was in regards to bonding stones together, and then putting in in enclosure.
As well as using some internally on the side walls, so wondering if that stuff is safe


----------

